# Raw Feeders- do you feed ground beef?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

When I go make a meat run for the dogs, I usually spend anywhere from $40-60 and that will last me anywhere from 30-45 days for both dogs. Buying in bulk is obviously the cheapest option and I'm usually getting great prices.

I've never fed ground beef, though I don't see any reason why you couldn't/shouldn't.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> When I go make a meat run for the dogs, I usually spend anywhere from $40-60 and that will last me anywhere from 30-45 days for both dogs. Buying in bulk is obviously the cheapest option and I'm usually getting great prices.
> 
> I've never fed ground beef, though I don't see any reason why you couldn't/shouldn't.


a month?
I am so obviously doing something wrong.
What are you feeding them that it costs so little?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's menu plan is under $40.00 for the month - half of what I was paying for premium grain-free kibble. I go to the grocery store and pick up the value pack of chicken legs/backs - I can usually get ten or twelve for 8 bucks. I browse the 30% off meat and grab what i can there: steaks, pork chops, ground beef or chicken, etc.

The basis of Ranger's meals are the cheap stuff, as described above. I also go to the pet store and get some patties in different varietes of meat, like elk or bison, green tripe, and I'm going to grab some frozen herring for him, too. It's $20 for 8 patties but Ranger only gets the patties about once or twice to supplement his diet so they should be lasting about a month or longer. 

Pretty soon, I'm hoping to go to the meat man to pick up the scraps and buy in bulk. I'm just waiting to get my deep freeze going. I think it's cheaper to only use the patties as a supplement, not as a base to the food plan. It's WAY too expensive.

Oh, and to answer your original question - I have fed ground beef, ground pork, and ground chicken/turkey to Ranger when I find it on sale. I just make sure to supplement his next meal with some bone so his poop is firm.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> a month?
> I am so obviously doing something wrong.
> What are you feeding them that it costs so little?



chicken leg quarters, chicken backs, pork neckbones, pork brisket, turkey necks, turkey tails, beef cheek meat (or any beef cuts that are cheap), mackerel, green tripe.. really anything I find that is cheap! I typically get all meat for 30-60 cents per pound when buying in bulk in 40 lb cases. Some meats like beef are definitely more expensive.. in the $1/lb range.

You aren't doing anything wrong per say, but most definitely the pre-made raw patties are going to be the most expensive raw feeding option!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

It's fine to feed ground beef, however, you need to supplement with calcium or ground chicken bone in the meal. I have a calcium supplement (calcium citrate from Prescribed Animal Wellness Solutions) that I add if I feed meat that does not contain bone. If you fed it once in a while without the bone I don't think it would matter but if you are planning on feeding it regularly, I would supplement.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> It's fine to feed ground beef, however, you need to supplement with calcium or ground chicken bone in the meal. I have a calcium supplement (calcium citrate from Prescribed Animal Wellness Solutions) that I add if I feed meat that does not contain bone. If you fed it once in a while without the bone I don't think it would matter but if you are planning on feeding it regularly, I would supplement.


Pet Phos is also a great supplement. 

I feed beef but not as often as to require calcium supplements. But there was a time when she was growing that I felt she needed more so I supplemented.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I could never feed commercial raw, it's EXPENSIVE. My current budget is probably about $25 per week (3 goldens and 5 cats), but I don't buy week by week-I often have several months worth of food in my freezers at a time. I strive to keep the average cost of my pets' food at $1/pound or less. I feed a lot of venison and feed freezer burned meat that people give me. Chicken is cheap in bulk. Turkey can be pretty inexpensive right after the holidays. Pork is often reasonably priced. Organs aren't necessarily all that cheap, but you don't feed much.

Oh, to answer the *actual* question! Yes, I sometimes do feed ground beef, but not very often as it's relatively expensive.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

thank you! You have all given me a lot to think about.

I read somewhere(not sure if it is true) but that if you feed chicken meat you should feed chicken organs. Does anyone mix up the organs and feed beef liver on the day they feed their dog chicken?
I was hoping I could do this since it would be much easier.

Do you also feel that 2 whole chicken carcass' per day is enough of a bone source, or would I still have to feed him meat with the bone in on a regular basis.

If I could get my weekly bill down to $20 I would be very happy and eliminating the premade patties would be even better.

another thing. Cody hates organ meats when I just try to feed them to him straight out of the package. Does anyone have any tips on getting them into him?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I read somewhere(not sure if it is true) but that if you feed chicken meat you should feed chicken organs. Does anyone mix up the organs and feed beef liver on the day they feed their dog chicken?
> I was hoping I could do this since it would be much easier.



There is nothing wrong with feeding "Franken-prey" (feeding parts from different animals in one day)


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been giving beef liver slices to Ranger in the same meal as chicken quarters. He can get a little gassy if he eats just liver for a meal so I tend to add it in small amounts rather than one large meal once or twice a week.

For feeding liver, some people lightly sear the liver on both sides to get the juices/smell flowing then feed it when cool. Others bake it in the oven...i've never had a problem giving it to Ranger, fresh or frozen. He eats practically anything.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Heck, I don't feed organ meats every day anyway (but wouldn't have any problem feeding beef or pork organs with chicken meat). I feed organs once a week as an entire meal (one-seventh of the diet equals approximately 14%). This would cause some dogs to get loose stools, but my guys don't have any problems with this.

Describe the "chicken carcasses" more. Are these chicken frames (the skeleton with most of the meat removed) or actual carcasses with the meat intact? How much do they weigh? How many total ounces is Cody eating a day right now and are you happy with his weight (is he stable, gaining, or losing on that amount of food)?

You can try feeding the organ meat still somewhat frozen or sear the surface lightly. Try different species of organs. My Ruby is not a fan of chicken or turkey liver but loves beef and pork liver.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> There is nothing wrong with feeding "Franken-prey" (feeding parts from different animals in one day)


Thanx for the reply!
Glad to know this is ok.


----------

